# The venting thread!!!!!!



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

Ok so i know im not the only one getting irritated right now but i have just about had it with this rain. I went to fish a area this morning to find the river high and muddy and now we have some more monster storms currently getting ready to hit now and up north is set to get crushed which means more flooding and lowering water temperatures. Well might as well kiss river fishing good bye for about another week!!!!


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

I here ya.I've only had one good night of fishing on the Muskingum in and the water was still 1.5 feet high. I'm sick of catchin channels out of Buckeye Lake.I need some river fish


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Lake fishermen must also deal with high water conditions!

I tried adapting to flooded waters and even fished from the 
pontoon after failing to find a suitable spot to get 
on the bank.

It is my hope to be able to overcome changing conditions and still
find fish to catch.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Judging by Robbys last thread he's doing something right


----------



## Steelwolve (Apr 18, 2006)

katfish said:


> Lake fishermen must also deal with high water conditions!
> 
> I tried adapting to flooded waters and even fished from the
> pontoon after failing to find a suitable spot to get
> ...


Come on now that musta been real tough Id love to have the comfort of a Toon out on the lake. 
And yea the weather seems to be stabilizing a bit Im craving getting back down south for some more flathuntin, I plan on fishing the COCC event on Sat on O'shay but my odds on a flathead up there are very slim


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

I gonna try the Cripple Creek tournament this Saturday and try for a good flathead either at Clendening or the Ohio River.

Steele- good luck at the COCC tournament.


----------

